# Anyone know an alternative to rice cakes?



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Because arsenic has been found in most rice products I am going to try and eliminate rice from my family's diet. Since we eat gluten free and my daughter can't eat cane sugar, I am not sure how to replace rice cakes. They are a staple in my daughter's diet. The only gluten free bread I know of that does not have cane sugar is made with rice flour. I am going to stop buying crunchmaster crackers because they are rice (perhaps I'll just make my own almond flour crackers.)

So, any suggestions on what my daughter can have her almond butter on instead of a rice product? (So, not gluten, dairy, cane sugar, and now rice.)

Thanks


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

You can buy puffed cereals like millet. I wonder if you can make your own puffed millet cakes? The companies also make puffed wheat and kamut, so that may not work anyway.

I have seen a corn product like rice cakes in Whole Foods, in the same aisle as the rice cakes.

This is difficult. If I see anything the next time I'm shopping, I'll post it.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd put the almond butter on apple slices or carrot sticks or something. But if you're looking for something starchy, try popcorn cakes or corn tortillas.

Another option is to make pancakes -- you could use almond flour, or corn flour, or coconut flour, or buckwheat flour, or some combination of these. Mix with an egg or two (or flax seed or egg replacer) and some non-dairy milk and a bit of baking powder, and make a stack of pancakes to keep in the fridge.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Corn cakes (assuming they're non-gmo) might work. I make coconut pancakes and could try those. Any recipes for making my own puffed grain cakes? I will google later.

Thanks


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pek64*
> 
> You can buy puffed cereals like millet. I wonder if you can make your own puffed millet cakes? The companies also make puffed wheat and kamut, so that may not work anyway.
> 
> ...


I bet you're talking about Suzie's thin cakes. One of them is non-GMO corn, and it is GF. They're really good. I do like the quinoa corn and brown rice.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

The ones I have seen at our Whole Foods are called Corn Thins:

http://www.cornthins.com/

PS I read somewhere that the rice issue was mostly a problem with US rice, particularly from the southeast. Maybe Asian rice products (non-soy sauce-flavored) are OK/better for emergencies?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragana*
> 
> The ones I have seen at our Whole Foods are called Corn Thins:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll check into the cornthins. I also heard that the arsenic is mainly from the SE as well. I just don't know where a lot of the rice we get comes from so it is confusing. (I also read that white rice is less contaminated than brown.)

I did try raw, local honey and almond butter on a coconut pancake today. It was like eating cake. Too bad I couldn't get my daughter to try it.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayCrepes*
> 
> Thanks. I'll check into the cornthins. I also heard that the arsenic is mainly from the SE as well. I just don't know where a lot of the rice we get comes from so it is confusing. (I also read that white rice is less contaminated than brown.)
> 
> I did try raw, local honey and almond butter on a coconut pancake today. It was like eating cake. Too bad I couldn't get my daughter to try it.


Yes, I heard that about the white rice, too. Interesting. I mostly buy CA rice, so I will have to check. That may be problematic as well. I did read that you can reduce the exposure with a certain soaking/cooking method (cook it like pasta - I have seen British people cook rice that way).

Good luck finding alternatives!


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Back again







Maybe something like this could replace the Crunchmasters:

http://omnomally.com/2013/01/08/fast-savoury-flax-crackers/

I have had flax crackers bookmarked to try for a long time, but have not yet done it.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragana*
> 
> Back again
> 
> ...


Will bookmark as well.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Crepes? I've only made rice flour or straight buckwheat recipes myself, as gf crepe recipes - but I've seen a lot more variations out there than those (plus they freeze well with wax paper so you could always have them around). Here are some buckwheat ones with a variety of flours and other links.

Would toasted corn tortillas work instead? I'd imagine if you warmed them up to be crispy, they'd be tasty with the almond butter and cruncy like the rice cakes are.

I've also seen popcorn cakes/bars that were very like rice cakes - but I think the one's I've come across also had some amount of cane sugar in them too, so that may not work out as well.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. I do make crepes from time to time. I have been trying to get her to sample the pancakes with honey and almond butter but she won't. Don't know why as they are really good. Wonder if she'd try the crepes.


----------

